# Tri tren and sustanon 250 cycle??>



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

Im a newbie on this site and this is my 1st post. So im hoping to get all the relevant feedback needed for a successful cycle.

I have run a few cycles already and know what i am doing... but now, i am looking to try some out of the ordinary... here goes... let me know what you think...

Weeks 1-10... 400mg Tri-Tren

Weeks 1-12... 750mg of sustanon 250

weeks 8-14... Winni tabs 50mg ed..

Cheers Guys.. look forward on your views.

:thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks good mate!, how many cycles have you done in the past and what were they?


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

I have done about 6 cycles all together....

My last one i did was:

week 1-3 superdrol

week 1-12 750mg test enanthate

week 1-10 600mg deca

week 10-14 winni tabs

50mg proviron ed


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

i was hoping to get more feedback regarding this cycle... :S


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

what exactly isin the tri-tren?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like it mate, its not complicated dosages are very moderate and you have the winny in their upto pct ocering clearance time.

Just a thought how are you injecting the tren as with tri tren you could get away with mon/thurs jabs. just would save you some scar tissue and you could shoot all the sust on a sunday


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers hilly2008, im looking to split the sust and tren in 2.... monday and thurs jabs....

Iv also considered swapping the tri tren for just tren E... what you think? have you tried the tri-tren? if so, how did you find it...?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i ran tri tren and like it however for ease i would run tren e if you can get it.

no need to split your jabs up mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> i like it mate, its not complicated dosages are very moderate and you have the winny in their upto pct ocering clearance time.
> 
> Just a thought how are you injecting the tren as with tri tren you could get away with mon/thurs jabs. just would save you some scar tissue and you could shoot all the sust on a sunday


Thats what i would do if running 1150mg wk.



hilly2008 said:


> i ran tri tren and like it however for ease i would run tren e if you can get it.
> 
> no need to split your jabs up mate


Am i missing something here  ?


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

i get what your saying... i was actually thinking of doing 1.5ml of tri tren with 1ml sust on the mon and on the thurs do 1.5ml tri tren and 2ml sust??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Thats what i would do if running 1150mg wk.
> 
> Am i missing something here  ?


mars, i think im missing something pal is that wrong??


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi again, im just about to start my tri-tren and test enanthate cycle. should i add a oral to kick start?


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

iv got tri-tren from pro chem... 3 different esters. im looking to run it with test e and winny.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry to hijack

but i,ve just got some tren e 75

am i correct to asume this is the one that can hurt like hell

cheers


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

erm.. not sure mate... first time im using tren...loll


----------



## skud (May 9, 2009)

glenn said:


> sorry to hijack
> 
> but i,ve just got some tren e 75
> 
> ...


some do experience a bit of pain when injecting dude.

as to the cycle looks cool. whats your plans for pct? id prob throw in an oral first 3-4 weeks. i hear tbol works reet well with winny and tren


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

pct-

500iu eod weeks 11-13

week 14-16- clomid therapy


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

im thinking of changing the tri tren for Tren Acetate.... Could i run tren A with Test E??

Cheers


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

the thing is with tri tren is its normally tren act, tren e, tren h, all good but tren e and tren h are very simular

so unless your using eod and getting the best out of tren act as well you basically running on 2 very simular compounds through out

as someone said a straight tren h or straight tren e dose might be favoured for ease


----------



## braderz (Aug 8, 2010)

i used 1ml tren 1ml ejypt sust and 1/2 ml deca mon-wens-fri and gained 16 pound of good hard muscle. think that stack is the bollax gona try it again nw with 6 stanz a day added


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm running

Tri tren 150 and tri sus 250. Doing 1ml of each twice a week so far (5 weeks) not got massive gains but what I. Have is good quality

And no bloating will run for 10 weeks and doing 1 arimidex eod

Having read previous mails in this thread if I run this again in future could I add anything else to it for bigger gains ( not interested in loads of water retention) thanks in advance


----------

